

Why it's perfectly OK to blog for free  - ilamont
http://newsosaur.blogspot.com/2010/02/why-its-perfectly-ok-to-blog-for-free.html

======
jeff18
This does not make logical sense. His original argument is basically "they
took err jerbs!!" claiming that people who contribute unpaid articles to for-
profit companies are unethically depriving "real" journalists of jobs.

This follow up article is his defense on why it is ok to blog for free, even
though that should logically be unethical as well.

Assuming his original point is valid (i.e. it is unethical to contribute
something for free which might remove a job from someone who wants to do the
same thing for money), then surely blogging is unethical, as there are many
professional bloggers.

However, his original point is clearly incorrect, so it's not really worth
debating.

------
pmichaud
Another reason it's alright to blog for free is that if you build something
worthwhile, you get fringe benefits like recognition and introductions to
bigger players.

